# Clutchfans.net:Trading Luther Head!



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Okay, I just looked on Clutcfans.net and theres' supposedly a deal that's been on the table to trade Luther Head/ plus possibly Howard/Sura to the Lakers for Brian Grant and Chris Mihm?

I personally haven't heard anything of this but vaguely remembering hearing about possible trade scenarios involving Lu near draft night, and after. As one of the moderators there stated, "we didn't see the Battier/Swift+Gay trade coming, so don't be shocked if Luther isn't on the team's roster come training camp."

I'm not quite sure how I feel about this really, mixed feelings to be honest. I am a Lu Head liker not Lover like some here, and I also definitley respect what Howard gives us, I distinctly remember the phrase during the 05' DAL/HOU series "if we only had Juwan. . .we would've beat them if we had had Juwan..." and frankly it was true. 

How do you feel about the almost certain possiblity that Luther (whose our most valuable commodity in a trade)is to be the odd man out now? 
We have PGs:Alston, VSpan, JLIII all of whom are good ball-handlers something Lu isn't. We have SGs: Snyder Jacobsen Azuibume all of whom have size and stregnth, (IMO the position is really Synder's to lose...) I don't see even with Lu's adept 3pt game, that he has the skills needed on this team. Unfortunately he never showed Van Grumpy his 30in verticle leap going to the basket, or any sense of purpose in a pick/roll game either, no mid-range game or realiable post-passing/cutting to the basket?  I'm afraid that he really just "as it stands right now" is a Glorified 'very atheltic quick-footed spot up shooter', and I doubt w/ the signings of Jacobsen/Spanolis that Head can compete frankly since Jeff saw him get posted up nearly every game last season...What do you think?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Brian Grant being involved is the sole reason I do not want this trade to happen...


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

Brian Grant hasn't been on our roster for over a year.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

The Lakers cannot trade Brian Grant's contract as they waived him.. Even if they could, the deal's about $14 million away from working under the CBA rules. 

I think either you, or the guy who originally wrote it, has gotten the wrong player.


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

Sham said:


> The Lakers cannot trade Brian Grant's contract as they waived him.. Even if they could, the deal's about $14 million away from working under the CBA rules.
> 
> I think either you, or the guy who originally wrote it, has gotten the wrong player.


On further thought, I think he's talking about Brian Cook. But I think Howard makes too much money for a deal like that to go down.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Brian Cook makes far more sense. I forgot about him. Good thinking Batman.

Cook earns $1.82 million and Mihm $4.28 million, whilst Head earns $1.05 mil and Howard $6.4 mil, so it works salary wise.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

If I am Houston i say yes.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

I would like to get more from the Lakers.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

i would be fine with the trade even though i like head. mihm would give a solid backup to yao who could also play next to yao. brian cook is the perfect offensive compliment to yao.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

This is a bogus rumor that's been around all summer, originating from a Bill Ingram speculation article at Hoopsworld. Which means it has NO merit.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

Mr. Predictable said:


> This is a bogus rumor that's been around all summer, originating from a Bill Ingram speculation article at Hoopsworld. Which means it has NO merit.



thank you - the last thing i want is for some laker scrubs to wear a rockets jersey, especially mihm... i mean, if juwan howard can dunk in your face (no disrespect to JHo, but c'mon, he doesnt even dunk when he's wide open), there's a problem with your D


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

TracywtFacy said:


> thank you - the last thing i want is for some laker scrubs to wear a rockets jersey, especially mihm... i mean, if juwan howard can dunk in your face (no disrespect to JHo, but c'mon, he doesnt even dunk when he's wide open), there's a problem with your D



haha yea...but this deal seems fair because we do need bigs so.....and get rid of old JH(and big contract)....a slight edge of yes on the trade.................................................IF its true


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Only way ill be ok with trading Luther to LA would be for Kobe.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

im fine with the trade... mainly cause tmac will be playing SG alot next season

PG: alston/v span/JL
SG: tmac/sura
SF: battier/ novak/...../..../bowen
PF: juwan/mihm/cook
C: yao/mihm

where to put hayes


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Take away the scrubs and include Odom and we have a deal... :biggrin: 


Hey i can wish right? lol


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I personally don't think the deal is going down. This is the rumor for all summer starting from June. I think there are more trades to come, but no way it's this one.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Why does every trade rumor have to involve us giving Head?


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Sorry About that guys, yes its BRIAN COOK and MIHM SORRY I'M AN ILLITERATE POSTER. :biggrin: 
Both are coming off surgeries so I don't know that I wanna make that deal for two guys that really tried to hold together the sinking ship that was the Rockets last year. Even though I like Cooks' shooting, and Mihm's well? I like Longhorns? And he's got good footwork. Though I probably would like a Jeff Foster type more, more rebounds with someone like that. 

On the other hand Juwan is like 35/or 36 but then again so is Robert Horry, and the Spurs are in no hurry to send him packing? Frankly now that we've drafted Novak, and picked up Battier (2 guys who play the 4 and can spread the floor) I don't see the reason for more Wingmen at the PFspot?
I would want a totally different 4/5 like Jared Jeffries or maybe E Najera? A tough guy. 

Personally I just think we should wait n see who shines in camp/pre-season and let the players decide whose cut/traded/IR? I only would trade Howard to get someone SIGNIFICANTLY better than him? Luther, well if he can't show "more of an all-around guard game" I'd say trade him for picks or cash?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Mr. Predictable said:


> This is a bogus rumor that's been around all summer, originating from a Bill Ingram speculation article at Hoopsworld. Which means it has NO merit.


 yeah, i remember this from earlier in the summer. its not even a rumor as much as it is a crackpot idea


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> Only way ill be ok with trading Luther to LA would be for Kobe.


Yeah, Head for Kobe sounds fair!

Do we have any of our TE left to use in a trade?


----------



## Goubot (Aug 16, 2006)

Since it's Cook instead of Grant, I'd pull the trigger on this one. If it's real, that is.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

I'd do Howard + Sura for Mihm + Brian Cook


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

well now that brian cook has been put in instead of brian grant. i like it
but i dont wanna give up head.
i would try to give up sura instead. luthers still young give him some time and he'll be a nice player


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> Why does every trade rumor have to involve us giving Head?



:rotf:


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Why does every trade rumor have to involve us giving Head?


Because the Rockets like to make sure the other team is fully satisfied.

On a serious note...if we could trick some other team into giving us something decent like brian cook for bob sura im all for it. Or guard rotation is deep in terms of numbers (not sure about skill yet) so unless sura is amazing out of the blocks i doubt he will get much time. We could use a back-up PF or C


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

Please do anything to get rid of Howard :gopray:


----------

